# Wintac Opinion- All State Air Control



## AllState Air Control (Dec 28, 2011)

Our company is proud to say that we have been using Wintac for over 10 years. The software comes with a logical tutorial which made it easy to train our staff. It has provided our company with an easier way to keep up with the location of our technicians in a timely matter, keep records of our customers from over the years, keep track of our purchased items needed for service purposes, and many others. Wintac is a software that we as an HVAC company would personally recommend to other HVAC companies worldwide. –All State Air Control


----------



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

We have been using it over 10 years. In fact I still have a copy of the original DOS based Intac (pre Wintac).
We do not use all of what it can do and have had tweeks done for us to work well for us. I would like to see several things improve but we are generally happy with it.

I would consider trying someone else but I just don't want that learning curve. It took us several years to get this working just the way we want.


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow, Wintac is the best-selling all-in-one business management software from Intac International Inc. Over 7,000 companies and 50,000 end users automate their field service businesses with Wintac...


----------

